
3 Lessons about Stress from Kelly McGonigal's – The Upside of Stress - ngoeke
http://fourminutebooks.com/the-upside-of-stress-summary/
======
theonemind
A bit of a nitpick. It says, "Stress is always part of a happy life and a
stress-free life is not automatically a happy one."

Not only is a stress-free life not automatically a happy one, but by the first
half of the sentence, it cannot be a happy life.

~~~
ngoeke
Good catch! Thanks, contradicted myself there, just updated it!

